

Oracle has acquired Ksplice - r11t
http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/Acquisitions/ksplice/index.html

======
jbyers
Dupe <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2791115>

------
ChuckMcM
Its funny when you follow the RSS feed for HN you will see stories like this
hit, blam, blam, blam in rapid succession.

